# informacion de falla en tv RCA



## amcastro56 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hola amigos,les envio este correo esperando que algien me ayude con este tv el aparato es un televisor RCAmod ctc 146,la falla que presenta es la sigiente ,al cambiar de canales manualmente no cambia solo con el control remoto pero no sintonisa el canal deseado(como si estuviera fuera de sitonia),tengo que desconectar la antena,seleccionar el canal,apagar el aparato,conectar la antena encender el tv solo asi es como puedo cambiar de canal,el problema es que cada que se quiere ver otro canal se tiene que repetir el proseso les pido que si algien sabe la solucion a esta falla me la comunique     desde ya mil gracias

att alejandro mares


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pueden ser dos cosas:

La tension de sintonia que deberia ser de 0-33V la puedes medir directamente es el modulo metalico de la antena.

Otro puede ser Arzaimer, la tele sea un poco vieja y ya se sabe chochean un poco.

La eeprom funciona mal, no se guardan los canales, interfieren en la comunicacion entre el micro y el sintonizador... todo de cosas raras.

Suelen ser 24C02 o algo parecido 24cXX o 93C56, la reconoceras porque es un circuito integrado de ocho patillas muy cercano al microprocesador central que tambien le llegan los cables del mando a distancia y el teclado frontal.


----------

